# stew



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

the most hearty food on earth is my mums lamb stew you know chunks of lamb vedg barly lentils and lots of good red wine in the oven by 9 in the morning out in time for supper its trulie something i cant go without even though she hates me smoking and kicked me out of the house when she found out she still lets me come round evry sunday to have lunch with the hole familie


----------

